# New Plow



## KTNC (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello -

I have been a reader for a few months and have found many interesting discussions on this site... I have been plowing my large residential driveway for more than 20 years with a walk behind snowblower and am sick of being cold... Main driveway is 200 feet long, width tapers from 30 feet at garage to around 12. I also have an additional unattached garage with a curved driveway that is 100 long and 50 feet wide. Blowing a few inches or less at a time works fine with the blower, but I have drifting issues too and we can get storms bringing a foot or more at a time (northern NY), where blower has trouble. And then there is the cold. 

I have a 14 GMC 2500HD (crew cab, w/snowplow prep) and would like to attach a commercial plow to it. Leaning towards Fisher Extreme V, but would consider Boss, both dealers close by. I really want the V plow, but am thinking a 7.6 ft would be enough for just my driveway, agree? I know most of you plow with 8.6 or wider, but am thinking for my needs this would work... My thoughts it would be easier to maneuver in narrow spots, etc. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you will find when angled a 7.6 will be a little narrow, 8 ft from the best servicing dealer and keeps your pocketbook happy


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

7.6 is to narrow when you are turning. I'd go with the 8.5. as far as brand. Who has the best reviews for dealer support. But either plow will do the job.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

7.5 would be too narrow to be recommended, but we used a 7.5 boss V on our 06 2500 HD for 3 years without any issues. Only on our own lot, but I'm sure that is bigger than your driveway


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Go with the 8-6 vee when you vee it back it will make it narrower.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Was in the same situation as you....just a personal plower with a large country driveway and a neighbors driveway. Originally had a front blower on a small Kubota, then a 3 pt blower in a larger tractor, then put a 7.5’ Snoway on my 99 Expedition. Traded that in for a 2006 F350 and put a 7.5’ Western MVP on it mainly because it was the same size plow as what I had been using.

Ended up bring too small of a plow though, so swapped it for a 8.5’ MVP. Put wings on it too (which you can’t do with the 7.5’). It’s been a perfect set up. 

I’ve only used it in V mode maybe twice. I almost always have the wings on it and in at least partial scoop mode. It works great for really putting the snow piles where you want, especially around the garage and parking areas. Scoop mode with wings also helps in pushing banks back. 

So....like others have said.....go with at least the 8.5’ plow. Your truck can handle it and you’ll be happy you did.


----------



## KTNC (Jul 23, 2018)

"_Was in the same situation as you....just a personal plower with a large country driveway and a neighbors driveway. Originally had a front blower on a small Kubota, then a 3 pt blower in a larger tractor, then put a 7.5' Snoway on my 99 Expedition. Traded that in for a 2006 F350 and put a 7.5' Western MVP on it mainly because it was the same size plow as what I had been using."_

Interesting, I was considering compact tractor/cab and blower also... So would you say the plow on truck works better then your other mentioned combinations..?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

KTNC said:


> "_Was in the same situation as you....just a personal plower with a large country driveway and a neighbors driveway. Originally had a front blower on a small Kubota, then a 3 pt blower in a larger tractor, then put a 7.5' Snoway on my 99 Expedition. Traded that in for a 2006 F350 and put a 7.5' Western MVP on it mainly because it was the same size plow as what I had been using."_
> 
> Interesting, I was considering compact tractor/cab and blower also... So would you say the plow on truck works better then your other mentioned combinations..?


I didn't have a cab on my tractor; that would have helped. I still have the tractor as a back up, along with a Skidsteer with a heated cab. I use those as back ups or for blowing back large banks. The truck and plow is my primary one though - much quicker. Has remote start too so it's all warmed up in advance.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If your just plowing your drive I would go with a straight blade such as Fisher HD2...They have an 8 foot and also a 8’-6” models...No need for the added expense of a V blade...You will get the guys chiming in Saying...You need to buy a V to bust drifts...Hogwash...I’m sure since it’s your own driveway you will be plowing with the storm


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

One other comment.....another reason I wanted to “upgrade” from my original Snoway plow was because it was a full trip plow. When we got just 4” to 5” of wet snow, it would constantly trip going down the driveway. Was a pain. The MVP is a trip edge, so that fixed that issue.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> I didn't have a cab on my tractor; that would have helped. I still have the tractor as a back up, along with a Skidsteer with a heated cab. I use those as back ups or for blowing back large banks. The truck and plow is my primary one though - much quicker. Has remote start too so it's all warmed up in advance.


Don't tell that to my old man... The guy still plows his drive with a back blade on a open cab tractor and just refuses to let me just hit it with a plow truck... :laugh:


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd go with an 8.5' V-plow as well. You'll end up using it in scoop mode way more then in V-mode. 

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

KTNC said:


> "_Was in the same situation as you....just a personal plower with a large country driveway and a neighbors driveway. Originally had a front blower on a small Kubota, then a 3 pt blower in a larger tractor, then put a 7.5' Snoway on my 99 Expedition. Traded that in for a 2006 F350 and put a 7.5' Western MVP on it mainly because it was the same size plow as what I had been using."_
> 
> Interesting, I was considering compact tractor/cab and blower also... So would you say the plow on truck works better then your other mentioned combinations..?


The truck has a heater, radio, coffee cup holder, and a passenger seat for the dog. That's the route I would go.


----------

